# Cooler Master Hyper 212X (simple review)



## ibay190 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Cooler Master Hyper 212X (Unboxing And Simple Test)*

hello everybody ,i'm new here, this my first review , i hope this usefull

last month i get new cpu cooler from local store, i found this quite good cooler..

here's the official link and tech spec

http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/hyper-212x.html


*and here's closer look.​*



Spoiler









*1. The Box*





2.* what you will get*





*3. Fist impression*





*4. Their favourite CDC technology with 4 heatpipe*​




THE system spec is​
- AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 3,2ghz
- Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
- Cooler Master Hyper 212X (1 fan)
- HIS HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 IceQ
- GSKILL Ripjaws PC 12800 2 x 4GB (8GB)
- Seagate 250 GB
- WD Cavlar Blue 500 GB
- Enermax NAXN 550-B 82+ Bronze
- Azza Toledo 301​


*INSTALLED AND TEST USING PRIME95​*


Spoiler



















_*i'm not an overclocker, never try to overclock before, so everything i test at default clock.*_


*1. IDLE TEMP
*






*
2. LOAD TEMP*






​





> *Conclusion*
> 
> idle and max are depend on room temperature, i've got different result on day, evening, midnight.. even morning. so result in PHENOM II X4 955 BE
> 
> ...




Sorry for my bad english, just noob review


Thanks dude


----------



## Timmone (Jun 8, 2013)

I also have this case and this cooler. I went to install today, only to find the backplate only had the two right screw holes visible on the motherboard. The other two screw holes of the motherboard (on the left) are hidden behind the back paneling of the case where the motherboard sits on. How did you access those two screws and tighten them for your cooler?


----------



## ibay190 (Jun 8, 2013)

Timmone said:


> I also have this case and this cooler. I went to install today, only to find the backplate only had the two right screw holes visible on the motherboard. The other two screw holes of the motherboard (on the left) are hidden behind the back paneling of the case where the motherboard sits on. How did you access those two screws and tighten them for your cooler?



it's simple but quite troublesome if u don't remove motherboard first from the case.. i simply remove motherboard, so i can access it easily.


----------



## Timmone (Jun 8, 2013)

ibay190 said:


> it's simple but quite troublesome if u don't remove motherboard first from the case.. i simply remove motherboard, so i can access it easily.



Thank you, sir! I will try that right away and return with my results.


----------



## ibay190 (Jun 8, 2013)

Timmone said:


> Thank you, sir! I will try that right away and return with my results.



Goodluck pal, looking forward to see OC-ed review from you


----------



## Timmone (Jun 9, 2013)

Successfully installed the cooler! You know on our case how there are all the case wires coming from the top, where the optical drive bays are? How did you cable manage all of those?


----------



## ibay190 (Jun 9, 2013)

Timmone said:


> Successfully installed the cooler! You know on our case how there are all the case wires coming from the top, where the optical drive bays are? How did you cable manage all of those?



Good to hear that , but hard to explain, i guess i'll take picture for it A.S.A.P.

Be right back in a few hours


----------



## George_o/c (Jun 11, 2013)

It'd be cool if you could push a tad the system so that you show that it has potential even when the Phenom is o/ced - especially since Phenoms are so easy to overclock  

I suppose they only offer one fan in order to minimize the cost and keep the price entry-level. 

Anyways, good job man


----------



## ibay190 (Jun 13, 2013)

thaks mate, yeah i'd love to oc my cpu soon, also i never overclock my system before since i don't have enough good guide? wpuld you like to suggest good page for OC phenom??


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 20, 2013)

I bought same this cooling air, and i was thinking to buy another fan to go with it but same of stock, if not then i want to buy 2 fans to use it on 212 Evo, any recommendations?


----------



## ibay190 (Jun 24, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> I bought same this cooling air, and i was thinking to buy another fan to go with it but same of stock, if not then i want to buy 2 fans to use it on 212 Evo, any recommendations?



My Reccomendation for replacing the stock fan, is Corsair SP120 Doublepack, soon i'll replace stock fan of my 212X wit these, stock fan of 212X is really Good, so i decide not to use it untill Corsair SP120 broken.

(sorry for grammar)


----------



## N3trox (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm thinking of a dual pack of SP 120 Perf. Editions with this cooler too... What do you say? Does it effects the temps? I'm using it with a AMD Phenom II x4 970 which has 125W TDP, OC'ed to 4.2 GHz with 1.428 V... It's running on 43-47 on idle with push-pull config with a crappy xilence fan plus its' stock fan. They are both running at 1200 RPM's. And one last thing would 2 SP 120 Perf Edition fans be louder than this at 1200 RPM? ^^


----------



## ibay190 (Aug 4, 2013)

sorry for the late reply ,Believe me pal , 1200 RPM not worth for performance, get 2 X 2350 RPM version ( push n Pull)
may be it'll be crazy loud, but with hese, temp will be fine, For me 1200 RPm is good for case fan configuration..


----------



## Vario (Aug 4, 2013)

ibay190 said:


> sorry for the late reply ,Believe me pal , 1200 RPM not worth for performance, get 2 X 2350 RPM version ( push n Pull)
> may be it'll be crazy loud, but with hese, temp will be fine, For me 1200 RPm is good for case fan configuration..



Try something like this http://koolance.com/fan-120x25mm-108cfm / http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052KOGDA/?tag=tec06d-20

    Dimensions: 120x120x25mm
    Type: Dual Ball-Bearing
    Connector: 3-pin (3-wire with tachometer)
    Rated Voltage: 12VDC
    Current: 0.28A
    Speed: 2600RPM (max)
    Static Pressure: 5.4mm-H2O
    Airflow: 107.6CFM (max)
    Noise: 32.80dBA (max)


----------

